# fall mushrooms



## grubbsi (Nov 8, 2014)

does anyone hunt for fall mushrooms ? chicken of the woods, Hens, oysters, lion's mane or hedgehogs ? when in the fall and under what conditions are good ? I am hoping to get up to our place in south-central Arkansas later in the year and would like to do some foraging


----------



## jmerx (Jun 14, 2014)

Getten late in the year but u might find something


----------



## grubbsi (Nov 8, 2014)

I am mainly wondering what people pick in the fall and when. The climate in "lower Arkansas" is a bit milder, elevation of 270 feet in Rison vs 1400 feet in Fayettville means winter will arrive later. Do Hens and Cauliflower mushrooms grow down there ?


----------



## kangina (Nov 23, 2014)

grubbsi, any luck finding some?


----------



## kangina (Nov 23, 2014)

what mushrooms can I find in southern Arkansas?


----------



## grubbsi (Nov 8, 2014)

Oyster mushrooms, maybe Chicken of the Woods, possibly Hen of the Woods. the message board for some of the other state groups had folks reporting hens in November up in Missouri and Ohio I have not been able to get up to our place in Cleveland county lately so I cant say anything certain. Here in Texas we had Chickens a few weeks ago. We just had a nice soaking rain of several inches and a bit of indian summer following, so we are hoping for more luck soon


----------



## mycologyluvr (Apr 4, 2014)

kangina you really never know exactly what kinds you will find. It all depends on the weather &amp; amount of rain. I've found species that don't usually grow here many times. We had very wet weather for extended periods of time that brought out many species not indigenous to our area. Just got to get out &amp; hunt to see what ya find


----------

